# Loud noises



## kamelean (Oct 7, 2012)

Will loud noises harm my Canon while I'm recording a movie? Particularly gunfire? I need to record me doing some shooting, and all I have is the DSLR.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2012)

kamelean said:
			
		

> Will loud noises harm my Canon while I'm recording a movie? Particularly gunfire? I need to record me doing some shooting, and all I have is the DSLR.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum



Where are you recording that there's gunfire in the background? Lol


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 7, 2012)

I doubt it but let us know either way


----------



## kamelean (Oct 8, 2012)

Mach0 said:
			
		

> Where are you recording that there's gunfire in the background? Lol



At the shooting range.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Oct 8, 2012)

I doubt it would cause a problem unless you're firing right next to the camera.  It will probably overload the microphone though.  Will you be using an external microphone?  Trying to capture that sound will be very challenging.  The dynamic range of the gunshot is massive.  I would think you would probably need two mics...one to capture the high part of the range (the gunshot) and one to capture the low (the reverb and the actuation).


----------



## rokvi (Oct 8, 2012)

The [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]maximum sound pressure level (SPL) for your microphone varies however your ears would probably be hurting before you did any damage to your mics ribbons. Most times there are other forces at play like a big rush of air form a kick drum etc. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]all microphones    have an SPL that cannot be exceeded without causing    distortion and possibly damaging the mic. It doesn't matter if your downstream,  the microphone is still being tortured.    If you are worried then you need the mic further away    and/or use sound attenuation blankets.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------

